# Kein <p> in <p align>



## AvS (26. Juli 2002)

ho,

ja wie oben gesagt will es einfach nich hinauen


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>_____|twenty-one|_____</TITLE>
<style>
body{ SCROLLBAR-FACE-COLOR: #FF9900; 
SCROLLBAR-HIGHLIGHT-COLOR: #333333; 
SCROLLBAR-SHADOW-COLOR: #808080; 
SCROLLBAR-3DLIGHT-COLOR: #808080; 
SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: black; 
SCROLLBAR-TRACK-COLOR: #FF9900; 
SCROLLBAR-DARKSHADOW-COLOR: #333333;
}
</style>
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#FF9900 </COLOR>
<P ALIGN="LEFT">
<p>
<p>
<p>
<p>
<IMG SRC="redesign.jpg" height="300" width="400"><br>
<A HREF="mailto:avs@webchillas.org">for comments please contact me</a>
</P>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## Quentin (26. Juli 2002)

erklärs genauer *GRML* 


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>_____|twenty-one|_____</TITLE>
<style>
body{ SCROLLBAR-FACE-COLOR: #FF9900; 
SCROLLBAR-HIGHLIGHT-COLOR: #333333; 
SCROLLBAR-SHADOW-COLOR: #808080; 
SCROLLBAR-3DLIGHT-COLOR: #808080; 
SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: black; 
SCROLLBAR-TRACK-COLOR: #FF9900; 
SCROLLBAR-DARKSHADOW-COLOR: #333333;
}
</style>
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#FF9900 </COLOR>
<P ALIGN="LEFT">
&nbsp;<p>
&nbsp;<p>
&nbsp;<p>
&nbsp;<p>
<IMG SRC="redesign.jpg" height="300" width="400"><br>
<A HREF="mailto:avs@webchillas.org">for comments please contact 

me</a>
</P>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

should do it... und man kann sachn auch leichter "unten weiter" ausrichten, hardcodiert ein paar <p> in den text sind weder intelligent noch elegant noch funktionieren sie bei allen auflösungen so wie du es bei dir willst


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. Juli 2002)

ich weiss zwar nicht genau, was du machen möchtest - aber wenn's nur darum geht, den text etwas weiter unten auszugeben, solltest du besser den normalen zeilenumbruch (<br>) nehmen als <p>.
<p> ist eigentlich eher für absätze und deren ausrichtung.
und ansonsten gibt's da natürlich noch andere wege, wie man einen text weiter unten ausrichten kann, die sich besser eignen (e.g. tabellen.).

btw: 
	
	
	



```
<BODY BGCOLOR=#FF9900 </COLOR>
```
sieht auch irgendwie falsch aus. müsste das nicht eher 
	
	
	



```
<body bgcolor="#FF9900">
```
 heissen?


----------



## AvS (26. Juli 2002)

ok ich erklärs genauer. also das bild welches ja durch 
	
	
	



```
<img src>
```
 erzeugt wird soll an der rechten seite ca. in der mitte plaziert werden. ich wollte es durch die 
	
	
	



```
<p>
```
 einfach nach unten drücken aber klappt anscheinend nicht. auch quentins version funktioniert nicht !


----------



## reto (26. Juli 2002)

Wie wärs mit



> <body>
> <table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" align="center">
> <tr>
> <td valign="middle" align="center"><img src="wasauchimmer.gif"></td>
> ...



Dann sollte das Bild eigentlich genau in der Mitte des Dokuments liegen...


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. Juli 2002)

sorry, aber so ganz versteh ich dich immer noch nicht. 
wenn du das bild einfach nur zentrieren willst, kannst du das so machen: 
	
	
	



```
<center> <img src="..."> </center>
```

wenn das bild nach rechts an den rand soll, kannst du das bild einfach auf einen absatz legen, der rechtsbündig ausgerichtet ist:

```
<p align="right"> <img src="..."> </p>
```

wenn du das bild irgendwie in einen text-absatz einbauen willst, kannst du das einfach mit in das img-tag reinschreiben:

```
<img src="..." align="left"> bzw. <img src="..." align="right">
```
ansonsten gibt's in dem img-tag noch die attribute "hspace" und "vspace" mit denen du das bild etwas einrücken kannst.


edit: schon wieder zu langsam


----------



## AvS (26. Juli 2002)

nein. es soll in die rechte mitte ! also an der rechten seite und auf der rechten seite mittig.


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. Juli 2002)

sag das doch sofort. 
das kannst du beispielsweise mit einer tabelle lösen:

```
<body>
  <table width="100%">
    <tr>
      <td width="50%">
        & nbsp; <!-- zusammenschreiben ... das board interpretiert das als html -->
      </td>
      <td width="50%">
        <center> <img src="bild.gif"> </center>
      </td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</body>
```
die grössenangaben in den <td>-tags kannst du aber glaub ich auch weglassen. das bild darf aber nicht grösser als die zelle sein, weil sich das sonst alles etwas verschiebt.


----------



## AvS (27. Juli 2002)

```
<table width="100%">
    <tr>
      <td width="50%">
        &nbsp;
      </td>
      <td width="50%">
        <center><IMG SRC="http://www.8ung.at/a_v_s/redesign.jpg" height="300" width="400"></center>
      </td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</BODY>
```

nein. so funktioniert es auch nicht  das bild bleibt rechts oben in der ecke stehen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Juli 2002)

dann ersetz doch einfach noch die zeile

```
<table width="100%">
```
durch 
	
	
	



```
<table width="100%" height="100%">
```

dann sollte das bild vertikal zentriert sein, und zusätzlich noch auf der rechten bildschirmseite stehen.


----------



## Quentin (27. Juli 2002)

```
<html>
<body>

 <table height=100% width=100% border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0>
  <tr align=right>
   <td valign=middle><img src="dahin.jpg" border=0></td>
  </tr>
 </table>

</body>
</html>
```

muss gehn....


----------



## AvS (27. Juli 2002)

ohja jetzt klappt es ! danke asphyxia. 

quentin, deine lösung hab ich gar nich ausprobiert =) trotzdem danke


----------



## Quentin (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von AvS _
> *quentin, deine lösung hab ich gar nich ausprobiert*



die welt ist ja so undankbar 



> trotzdem danke



vergiss obigen satz 

meine lösung wär halt kürzer/eleganter :hmpf: =)


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Juli 2002)

> meine lösung wär halt kürzer/eleganter


... aber nicht ganz das, was er wollte. es geht ja darum, das bild auf der rechten bildschirmhälfte zu zentrieren - nicht darum, das bild rechtsbündig auszurichten.


----------



## Quentin (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von asphyxia _
> *
> ... aber nicht ganz das, was er wollte. es geht ja darum, das bild auf der rechten bildschirmhälfte zu zentrieren - nicht darum, das bild rechtsbündig auszurichten.  *




upsi *duck*


----------



## AvS (27. Juli 2002)

lol...da fällt mir was ein....wir müssen einen smilie machen für die armen user in der art : RTFC -> Read the fucking content


----------



## Pencil (27. Juli 2002)

am besten so ein schild in der hand*G*

you helped


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Juli 2002)

something like this? 
da kann man doch alles reinschreiben. einer mit "danke" wäre praktisch.


----------

